# Krenek: Suite For Guitar, Op. 164



## Liz Hogg (Jan 5, 2017)

I recorded this in my home in Brooklyn last Monday, 4/13. I hope you enjoy!





If so, please consider purchasing the album which has this piece and many others on it, directly from my website:
Shop – Liz Hogg

Thanks for listening.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Are you sure that someone didn't hack your account here?
The music doesn't match your fretting and it's nowhere close to the style that you play on your channel.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Finally. A Liz Hogg shreds video. Love it!


----------



## Liz Hogg (Jan 5, 2017)

laristotle said:


> Are you sure that someone didn't hack your account here?
> The music doesn't match your fretting and it's nowhere close to the style that you play on your channel.


Hi, what happened is the video take of me playing that particular audio take ended up with my head being chopped off (somehow the camera got tilted) so I was forced to attach my favorite audio take to the video take which was acceptable.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Liz Hogg said:


> Hi, what happened is the video take of me playing that particular audio take ended up with my head being chopped off (somehow the camera got tilted) so I was forced to attach my favorite audio take to the video take which was acceptable.


Don’t do that. You are a fine player but that video is just wrong.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

_"As a classical guitarist and performer of her own mostly-electric guitar music..."







_
***********************************************************
@Liz Hogg I was reading your *extremely impressive* web page and came across the above.

Would you consider posting a sample of you playing one of your own compositions on the electric guitar? Thank You!



Sneaky said:


> Don’t do that. You are a fine player but that video is just wrong.


I totally agree!


----------



## Liz Hogg (Jan 5, 2017)

greco said:


> _"As a classical guitarist and performer of her own mostly-electric guitar music..."
> View attachment 306838
> _
> ***********************************************************
> ...


Well it certainly wasn't my initial plan, but I hope you can enjoy the audio at least. I was happy with the audio take and have a bunch of other pieces I want to record before redoing the entire thing.

Sure, here is a link to a complete live set from July:




The recordings of those songs can be found on my website:
Audio – Liz Hogg


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> Would you consider posting a sample of you playing one of your own compositions on the electric guitar? Thank You!


Any thoughts about considering my request (in the quote above)? 
Once again, thanks.


----------



## Liz Hogg (Jan 5, 2017)

greco said:


> Any thoughts about considering my request (in the quote above)?
> Once again, thanks.


yes, I did in my post just now


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Hey. Thanks for sharing your electric stuff. Fun times! Very daring.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Liz Hogg said:


> yes, I did in my post just now


Thanks. I typed my second post too quickly. My apologies.


----------

